# (Closed) Looking for more Rp partners.



## Zenkiki (Apr 28, 2019)

I am wanting to build a medieval fantasy type world with each species having it's own nation with its culture and traditions. 

The story will start with one of us coming from our home nation to the other as a slave and then the other is the prince/princess of their nation.

This is more than likely going to contain murder, control, basic politics, world building, and some other things to spice it up. 
This is a basic idea outline as I do want to save most of this for PMs. I mostly rp on discord as it is so much easier to see when you have a message.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Unfortunately I cannot access my discord at the moment but your rp has in fact peaked my interest highly


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 30, 2019)

I mean, I’d like to give it a try, as long as no voice chat involved.

Having a vulture for a parent is not fun.


----------



## Zehlua (May 1, 2019)

Ok this shit sounds cool as heck


----------



## Whimsycal (May 1, 2019)

Sounds cool. I am interested!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 22, 2019)

Is this still going? Politics and world building sound like my cup of tea and the time period is also (in longer term) alright


----------



## Scylo (Jun 22, 2019)

My discord is in my profile, I’ve rped for a long time.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 22, 2019)

Funny thing, I actually have a race of dark magic worshiping "dark elf" like deer people called the Jakura. They're sort of like elves, but evil and they have a Aztec/Native thing going on.


----------

